# Framing Protection



## Joemaio87 (Nov 30, 2013)

So we are rebuilding our home from the foundation up with all new framing. My question is around the prevention of wood eating insects, termites and carpenter ants. The home previously had lots of termite issues that were resolved (no more termites) but the damage was left and never repaired. Is there anything that can be done to the actual framing aside from purchasing blue-wood or similar products. I read that a combination of borax and non toxic antifreeze (forgot the proper name) can be sprayed onto woods and was wondering if anyone has heard anything similar and if it really works.

Just last week we removed 5 trees from the backyard as well as grinded down the stumps as we've heard this is also a big help for termite control.

Thoughts?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Is your house built on a concrete slab or wood foundation?What part of the country?
Basement?The elevation is also important?


----------



## Joemaio87 (Nov 30, 2013)

House currently sits on a dirt crawlspace which had no barrier whatsoever which I'm sure didn't help at all. Once plumbing is finished this is being cemented and waterproofed. We are in central Jersey and am not too sure about elevation, but not to far off sea level I'd say. There is a basement that was built under an extension that was added some 40 years ago, this is only accessible from the outside and does not connect to the inside of the home. Its about 18x12 and meets the crawlspace with cinder block wall.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Please do waste time and money some DIY concoction.
Any real exterminator can do a pretreatment before the slab is pored and treat the foundation and piers.
Do not let them rip you off with just bait stations!
Termites do not eat living trees. Now that you have cut them down there going to be setting up home eating all the old dead roots.
Not worry there most likely dozens of colony's on you property that have been and always will be there.
As long as the foundations been treated there not getting in.


----------



## Joemaio87 (Nov 30, 2013)

How exactly does the foundation get treated and wouldn't something like that have to be repeated? Isn't it better preventative measure to also get the framing treated with some type of protection since everything is open? Why would you not recommend a DIY approach with that?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

How it gets treated depends on the type of foundation you have and where you live.
Two basic types of termites, those that have there colony's outside and need to return to the ground (subterrian) and those that never have to leave the home for moisture. (Formosan)
If it's block every void will be drilled, the base of the foundation under the house and piers will be trenched then filled with termicide.
Any slabs like in the garage will be drilled and injected.
On the outside most often a long nozzle is used to shoot the chemical all the way to the footing.
Look this site over.
http://www.termidorhome.com/


----------

